# The LuminAID solar LED light



## EZO (Jun 23, 2012)

I came across this unique product this morning. At first it seemed like one of those whacky product ideas that pop up now and again in late night TV commercials but after considering its intended application I think it's a clever idea, for an inexpensive emergency, camping or Third World/Developing World lighting product. I like that it is so simple, waterproof and that it floats. The product is being funded via Indiegogo, a sort of Kickstarter clone. They have a website too. The product was developed as a school project by two interesting young women, both architecture and design students at Columbia University. They got an interesting write up in Forbes Magazine.


----------

